# HuffPost reporter looking for comment from Uber/Lyft drivers



## reporter (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.

Basically, she told me that Lyft won't pair a driver and passenger again if either of them give a rating of one or two stars. Uber, on the other hand, will still pair them regardless of rating. Because of this, she said, she's been paired with passengers that she's had bad experiences with, and has heard stories that passengers are getting paired with drivers even after giving them one star. She characterized the inability to block a passenger or driver as dangerous -- that she's heard stories of passengers harassing drivers, and creepy drivers who have waited outside customers' homes until they're eventually paired again.

Have you heard any of these stories or been affected yourself? Please respond to ths post, I'd love to speak with you. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not an issue. Anyone who has a good reason not to be paired with a driver or rider can just send an e-mail to "support" and they will block that pair.


----------



## reporter (Jun 22, 2016)

Stygge said:


> It's not an issue. Anyone who has a good reason not to be paired with a driver or rider can just send an e-mail to "support" and they will block that pair.


Appreciate the quick response. How has your experience been with support? The driver I spoke to said she rarely gets a response to her emails.

Also -- do you think it should be easier than emailing support to be unpaired with a customer? Or, on the flip side, should it be easier for passengers to avoid drivers that they don't want to be paired with?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

In general, Lyft is a more driver friendly business than Uber is. The only reason drivers put up with Uber is because Uber has more business for drivers.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

oh good, another writer who will never ever write an article.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The real issue is the whimsical hammering of a driver's rating because the rider doesn't like their face, or whatever, and because of millenial values (or lack thereof) the driver risks being deactivated, thereby destroying their ability to make a living. A story like that, however, would confront your readership with their own vain, amoral subculture and how hypocritical it is.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber only replies with computer generated responses. The Customer Service Representatives have maybe 10 responses to pick
They ALWAYS include:

"Uber policy requires all riders and drivers to treat each other with courtesy and respect. Any incident that puts your safety at risk is taken very seriously."

"I hope I was able to provide helpful information. If you need additional help, please visit this link or tap *HELP *on your uber app. You may also head over to this link if you can't find the specific article of your issue."
(No link included to get further information)​But no substance, human interaction, or genuine acknowledgement of the question or problem.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

True Uber rating system must be over 4.6 average
5 - keep this driver
4 - deactivate driver
3 - deactivate driver
2 - deactivate driver
1 - deactivate driver


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

A passenger sees the driver's name, face, and car info when booking a ride and can easily cancel if they have a problem with the driver. I'm surprised that a millennial reporter in New York is not familiar with the procedure for calling an Uber driver.

At the same time, a rider looking for a driver to victimize can just as easily use that feature to keep trying until they find a suitable target. 

A driver doesn't have that option, but we can keep on rolling if we recognize a rider as someone we don't want to haul. 

In any kind of business where you deal with the general public a customer not wanting to deal with the vendor ("I don't like that restaurant") is a lot more common than the vendor not wanting to deal with a customer ("I don't want to serve that guy dinner") so I think it's fair. As long as they don't hurt me and don't hurt my van I'll haul anyone, anywhere. Being on your own and dealing with the general public is not a good job choice for the especially sensitive, you encounter difficult and offensive people all the time. Could be bad language, bad odor, bad attitude, or customers who take you to neighborhoods where you don't want to be. All part of the deal, and giving drivers the ability to block someone because they're not pretty goes too far. On the rare occasions where a passenger is dangerous or destructive being able to contact Uber and have them blocked specifically is sufficient. 

The ratings system is unfair, and there are passengers who will one-star drivers because of ethnic hostility or because they are upset about surge pricing which the driver has no control over. As previously mentioned it doesn't take many bad ratings to deactivate a driver, and it sometimes happens.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

So far as I am aware, Uber has never made it known whether there is a policy of favoring matches or unfavoring matches. Its hard to get factual information from uber....there is a lot of speculation. All they have said so far is that the "closest car" gets the ping. But there is a great deal of anecdotal experience that leads one to believe that is not always true. We just do not know authoritatively any details.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Uberest said:


> So far as I am aware, Uber has never made it known whether there is a policy of favoring matches or unfavoring matches. Its hard to get factual information from uber....there is a lot of speculation. All they have said so far is that the "closest car" gets the ping. But there is a great deal of anecdotal experience that leads one to believe that is not always true. We just do not know authoritatively any details.


The closest car may get the ping, but we don't know if any closer cars have rejected the ping. A lot of the drivers who congregate in an area aren't interested in anything not right in that area. It's a dumb practice but so is congregating with a dozen other drivers, so that's probably what is happening. I don't think all the drivers use the passenger app so they might think they're the only one hanging out at the train station and that they're geniuses.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fact: Uber deletes trip histories of serious pax issues from the drivers history. I know this for a fact as it's happened to me. Uber deleted a trip from my history before police arrived. Guy from the middle back seat put his hands around my neck, managed to get the guys out of my car went down the street reported it to Uber after calling the cops. When the cops arrived the trip was gone from my history. Good thing the restaurant had cameras out front making it possible to identify the guy. 

The restaurant was more concerned and helpful than Uber. Ubers response was "we don't see a request for pick in your history from local Italian restaurant."


----------



## reporter (Jun 22, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> oh good, another writer who will never ever write an article.


I don't get it. I am writing an article, and I'm reaching out to be able to do so.


----------



## reporter (Jun 22, 2016)

Uberest said:


> So far as I am aware, Uber has never made it known whether there is a policy of favoring matches or unfavoring matches. Its hard to get factual information from uber....there is a lot of speculation. All they have said so far is that the "closest car" gets the ping. But there is a great deal of anecdotal experience that leads one to believe that is not always true. We just do not know authoritatively any details.


Thanks for this. I'll be looking into it.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Huff Post owner was hired by uber. She is on the broads. Everything huff post writes will be in favor of Uber.....
Guys, please don't reply to this political nonsense!!!


----------



## reporter (Jun 22, 2016)

luberslur said:


> Huff Post owner was hired by uber. She is on the broads. Everything huff post writes will be in favor of Uber.....
> Guys, please don't reply to this political nonsense!!!


My CEO is on the board, yes, and has recused herself from our coverage. This story is independent of that partnership.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

reporter said:


> My CEO is on the board, yes, and has recused herself from our coverage. This story is independent of that partnership.


1. Never believe a Huffy reporter
2. Never believe any reporter
3. Don't talk to them either


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

reporter said:


> I'm sorry you're upset -- would love to speak with you about all of these issues. That's why I'm here.


Here's a quote for you.

_It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride..._

Your CEO recused herself from this coverage.......lol......that sounds like Uber Support bullshit


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

reporter said:


> I'm sorry you're upset -- would love to speak with you about all of these issues. That's why I'm here.


If you read the various topics on this forum you will find that Ubers business model is to cater to the whims of pax without regard to driver economics, and how everything is stacked against us. These are some of the most common issues:

1. Actively discourage tipping 
2. Continually lowered fares to cater to cheapest of pax, to increase rides since Uber collects a guaranteed payment 
3. Rating system as mentioned above. Even reports of reset ratings for pax since low rated ones will not be serviced 
4. Cut and paste CSR responses
5. Doing everything possible to keep fares low, like flooding driver base, manipulated surges, even paying out of their pocket with guarantees to protect riders from surge
6 UberPool 
7 Forcing higher class vehicles to accept Lower tier requests


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

Huff post, 
Why don't you take rides from uber and then report your findings! It's called investigated reporting! Hummmm ijs!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

expoolman said:


> 2. Never believe any reporter
> 3. Don't talk to them either


Now THAT sounds silly.

That being said, its almost insulting to think we'd get an objective and fair story about Uber from the Huffington Post. Arianna Huffington sits on the board of a company that lies and deceives us every day. Since she's become a board member I haven't heard her speak out on these issues and I haven't seen them improve which means she's complicit in them which also means her promises to stay out of the way mean nothing to me. Sorry, bud, but you're likely wasting your time. Your boss torched the trust bridge with drivers though I doubt seriously that she cares.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

reporter said:


> I don't get it. I am writing an article, and I'm reaching out to be able to do so.


do you know how many reporters come here, ask a question, get people all riled up, and then either don't write an article or write some crappy pro-uber piece of crap? Get in line buddy. I once spent 3 hours talking to an AP reporter explaining Uber and the driver's perspective and guess what? No article ever published.

You'll get bored in an hour and go write something about Buzzfeed. This is a complex issue that lies at the heart of the new economy and is really a terrible story of a giant multi-national exploiting some very vulnerable people. 300 words on driver matching isn't going to move the debate.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

I believe lyft is much more proactive and responsive when reporting rides. I recently had a rider that I rated 2 stars as she was rude and made the ride uncomfortable. I rated her 2 stars and Lyft reached out to me asking for more information on why I rated the rider as such. I've rated customers 1 star on the uber platform 2x (one for trying to drink in my car and the other for trying to do drugs) and uber never reached out to me.

This is one of the reason why I drive solely on the Lyft platform. Hey they may be screwing me but atleast they give me a kiss and lube me up before the act.

Hi XXXXX,

Thank you for your feedback concerning your recent ride with passenger XXXX. I can understand how frustrating it can be for a driver when a passenger is not a very pleasant person.

Our two-way rating system helps ensure the safety and comfort of the Lyft community. I can assure you that you will not be paired with this passenger again.

You are a valued member of the Lyft community and your feedback is important to us. I hope that your next experiences with Lyft will be more enjoyable.

If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Have a nice day!

Best,

Feri
Lyft Support Representative
Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you rate a Lyft user three stars or less, or, the Lyft user rates his driver three stars or less, Lyft never will match the two, again.

The only way that you can avoid an Uber user or an Uber user can avoid a specific driver is to e-Mail Uber and ask never to see that user or that driver, again. Assuming that the complaint makes it beyond an outsourced "Customer Service" Representative (CSR) who has a command of the English Language that is above that of a third grader, Uber will see to it that the two never see each other, again.

Neither platform has very good driver "support". Lyft takes forever to answer. Uber sends you canned, non-answers in reply. To get anything out of either, you must send at least eight e-Mails. At the eighth e-Mail, usually it has made it to someone who has a command of the English Language that is close to that of a high school freshman.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

reporter said:


> My CEO is on the board, yes, and has recused herself from our coverage. This story is independent of that partnership.


You think we are that naive? Or are you drinking the coolaid ? Come on, you know if you write a story about uber that is in any way negative, it wont get published. Just because we are 'drivers' doesnt make us stupid. Amyone that opens up to you is a fool. Enough said.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

reporter said:


> Because of this, she said, she's been paired with passengers that she's had bad experiences with, and has heard stories that passengers are getting paired with drivers even after giving them one star.


Despite all the problems with Uber Partner support, one thing that they will act very quickly on is "bad experiences" encountered by female drivers. Did this Uber driver specify what sorts of experiences her repeat passenger(s) were guilty of? And whether she complained, beyond just giving them a bad rating?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a better idea Mr. Huff Post writer. 

Sign up for Goober and drive for them for a month. Real investigative reporting. Report back on your findings. Also make sure to let Arianna know how much money you lost in the process. Not that she'll give two shitts.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

reporter said:


> I don't get it. I am writing an article, and I'm reaching out to be able to do so.


We get a lot of Reporters (print/internet/television) that come to our forum promising big exposure and then we get screwed in the end.

Driver was stabbed 2ish months ago and reports flocked to get their back scratched and put the shock story out there. But Uber never helped him, he never got workers comp, no help with medical bills. Uber ABANDONED him, and the story got old after day 1. No reporters did follow up or actually questioned Uber's policy or handling of injured drivers.

So we're a little irritable when reporters are looking to copy & paste our mishaps while nothing changes. We still get treated like 1890 employees over 120 years ago.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh look, he got bored and disappeared. Shock.


----------



## miprivatedriver (Jan 30, 2016)

reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...


For Lyft and Uber, the threshold is a 3 star rating or less, and it is clearly noted on the Lyft app submit page, but is a policy statement from Uber .

Creepy pax are rare, I have only had one or two in 1500 trips, never paired again. Out of 1500 customer rated, I have given less than 15 a rating less than 5. However with the lower earnings and Uber game playing with drivers that is about to change. Only polite pax who tip (students et poorer pax excepted) will receive a 5.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

D Town said:


> Now THAT sounds silly.
> 
> That being said, its almost insulting to think we'd get an objective and fair story about Uber from the Huffington Post. Arianna Huffington sits on the board of a company that lies and deceives us every day. Since she's become a board member I haven't heard her speak out on these issues and I haven't seen them improve which means she's complicit in them which also means her promises to stay out of the way mean nothing to me. Sorry, bud, but you're likely wasting your time. Your boss torched the trust bridge with drivers though I doubt seriously that she cares.


The Huffington Post is a far left propaganda outfit. So I suspect they will say bad things about Uber. But that's no reason to be unfair or unkind to our reporter.

Also no reason for us to say bad things about Uber. Being we work for them what applies to them reflects upon us. I like the company as both a driver and rider and wouldn't be representing them to the public if it wasn't something I was proud to do. Please consider that riders read these sites too and we are the only Uber people most of them will ever interact with, so when you trash the company you are trashing me and yourself. And when we speak disdainfully of riders, that will translate into disdain for us when they ride. I almost always like my riders when I drive and like my drivers when I ride.

For the reporter to try his hand at driving is a great idea but that will be difficult if he is in New York.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...


Huh??? Isn't Ariana Huffington in bed with Uber anyway, whY I give one of their minions any more information than they already know anyway. Pass


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The Huffington Post is a far left propaganda outfit. So I suspect they will say bad things about Uber. But that's no reason to be unfair or unkind to our reporter.
> 
> Also no reason for us to say bad things about Uber. Being we work for them what applies to them reflects upon us. I like the company as both a driver and rider and wouldn't be representing them to the public if it wasn't something I was proud to do. Please consider that riders read these sites too and we are the only Uber people most of them will ever interact with, so when you trash the company you are trashing me and yourself. And when we speak disdainfully of riders, that will translate into disdain for us when they ride. I almost always like my riders when I drive and like my drivers when I ride.
> 
> For the reporter to try his hand at driving is a great idea but that will be difficult if he is in New York.


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.


I'm not really buying this. What is your name? Surely, your article will have a byline attached to it, so I can't see any reason why you wouldn't tell us who you are now.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> We get a lot of Reporters (print/internet/television) that come to our forum promising big exposure and then we get screwed in the end.
> 
> Driver was stabbed 2ish months ago and reports flocked to get their back scratched and put the shock story out there. But Uber never helped him, he never got workers comp, no help with medical bills. Uber ABANDONED him, and the story got old after day 1. No reporters did follow up or actually questioned Uber's policy or handling of injured drivers.
> 
> So we're a little irritable when reporters are looking to copy & paste our mishaps while nothing changes. We still get treated like 1890 employees over 120 years ago.


Hey, you think a story like that would get past the Huffpo editors? Sure...


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The Huffington Post is a far left propaganda outfit. So I suspect they will say bad things about Uber. But that's no reason to be unfair or unkind to our reporter.
> 
> Also no reason for us to say bad things about Uber. Being we work for them what applies to them reflects upon us. I like the company as both a driver and rider and wouldn't be representing them to the public if it wasn't something I was proud to do. Please consider that riders read these sites too and we are the only Uber people most of them will ever interact with, so when you trash the company you are trashing me and yourself. And when we speak disdainfully of riders, that will translate into disdain for us when they ride. I almost always like my riders when I drive and like my drivers when I ride.
> 
> For the reporter to try his hand at driving is a great idea but that will be difficult if he is in New York.


There is no left or right, only wrong and right. But since they've convinced everyone it's left and right no one knows wrong from right.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

reporter said:


> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post,


Lol, reporter and Huffington Post are two words that do not belong in the same sentence. Hufpo propagandist would be a more apt description.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...


It's 3 stars and yes, it is Lyft only.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

reporter said:


> My CEO is on the board, yes, and has recused herself from our coverage. This story is independent of that partnership.


Sir...you are so tainted. A woman who uses reporters and bloggers and doesn't pay them for their writing and research is not a decent human being. She should be given to ISIS for exploiting her own workforce. She is the essence of everything that is evil is this horrible and exploitive neoliberal economy. This is not the sharing economy it is the slave economy. The race to the bottom started with Reagan and Thatcher and gained full speed with Clinton and Bush. If you want to research on Uber go and drive for it and you'll learn to be a slave.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

OK Huffpo reporter, Report this back to Arianna. Forget about ratings - it's pay that is the major issue. Letting blind drunk passengers rate sober drivers is stupid. End of story.

Take the national average per mile pay to the driver. My estimate is roughly 70¢
Mixed highway and city driving average speed is about 30 mph. Per minute driver compensation is .... I don't know... 12¢ or so??

I've looked. National averages are not easy to find. There's your homework. Arianna can tell you who to talk to at Uber to give you the national averages.

Now, plug that into the real world and figure average driver compensation WITH a passenger in the car.

From my experience, I had a passenger in the car for roughly half the miles I drive, and 30% of the time I made myself available to drive. There's a LOT of idle time, and during the busy periods, you can only accept one fare at a time, so it's not like drivers can capitalize on busy times like the beginning and end of a sporting or concert event. We get one fare in and one fare out... then it's over. Some fares are more lucrative than others, it's a roll of the dice.

So, 70¢ per mile and 12¢ per minute at 30mph paid to a driver that is un-reimbursed for 70% of his or her time while either fetching or waiting for a fare.

It's a raw deal reporter guy. Drivers are not making very much after gas, insurance, tires, brakes, etc... not much at all.

Here's what I think would result in driver retention, if Uber even cares about that.


Since the legal paperwork requires passengers to accept terms that say Uber is not responsible for the conduct, professionalism, competence, or cleanliness of their driver, stop collecting a "safe driver fee" or at least share some % of that fee with the driver.

Passengers know how far away their driver is when they request a pickup, so charge the passenger for the miles the driver has to cover to come and get them. It's really discouraging to drive 10 miles to pick up a minimum fare. Passengers can look at the app and choose a closer driver that pops up, or they can pay extra for a long distance pickup if they choose to.

Rates have to be over $1.25 per mile/25¢ per minute for drivers to be able to afford the proper insurance and automotive maintenance. Bus fare pricing means drivers are putting off getting their brakes fixed and tires replaced, and no one wants that. Fares don't have to be 1/3 of taxi fares for Uber to gain market share.

Negotiate with an insurance provider to offer drivers ride share coverage that isn't out of reach for us. Too many drivers are accepting passengers with homeowner coverage, not ride share coverage. Drivers are playing with dangerous odds using "normal" insurance to drive passengers.
Most of all, cut it out with the "tipping not required" policy. Just shut up and let the riders decide.
I'm sure there's more bullet points, other drivers and former drivers will add to my list.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Sir...you are so tainted. A woman who uses reporters and bloggers and doesn't pay them for their writing and research is not a decent human being. She should be given to ISIS for exploiting her own workforce. She is the essence of everything that is evil is this horrible and exploitive neoliberal economy. This is not the sharing economy it is the slave economy. The race to the bottom started with Reagan and Thatcher and gained full speed with Clinton and Bush. If you want to research on Uber go and drive for it and you'll learn to be a slave.


Wow....Huffington post is the Uber of journalism...


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> OK Huffpo reporter, Report this back to Arianna. Forget about ratings - it's pay that is the major issue. Letting blind drunk passengers rate sober drivers is stupid. End of story.
> 
> Take the national average per mile pay to the driver. My estimate is roughly 70¢
> Mixed highway and city driving average speed is about 30 mph. Per minute driver compensation is .... I don't know... 12¢ or so??
> ...


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Great and to the point summation of the problem of a flawed egotistical neoliberalism business model that has started to break down. Paying a man and his vehicle a decent amount to make an honest living or part time income is not rocket science. People and families are dispensable and the supply of new workers is infinite. The reach of these tech companies has reached a tipping point, drivers are quickly sharing their horror stories and their meagre wages. People can only be stretched so far. Taxi and limo drivers are our brethren.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> She is the essence of everything that is evil is this horrible and exploitive neoliberal economy. This is not the sharing economy it is the slave economy. The race to the bottom started with Reagan and Thatcher and gained full speed with Clinton and Bush. If you want to research on Uber go and drive for it and you'll learn to be a slave.


Reagan, Thatcher, and Bush were neoliberals...?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Reagan, Thatcher, and Bush were neoliberals...?


I suspect that by "liberals" he refers to what used to be called "classical liberals" in the vein of Locke, Hobbes and Adam Smith.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I suspect that by "liberals" he refers to what used to be called "classical liberals" in the vein of Locke, Hobbes and Adam Smith.


Ah.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I suspect that by "liberals" he refers to what used to be called "classical liberals" in the vein of Locke, Hobbes and Adam Smith.


plus Ann Rand, Friedrich Hayek and a wikipedia definition: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoliberalism


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Ann Rand


.

Did you mean Ayn Rand?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> Did you mean Ayn Rand?


Thanks moderator...too much careless editing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There is actually an Ann Rand. She wrote some children's books.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is actually an Ann Rand. She wrote some children's books.


Some would say atlas shrugged is a children's book...

.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

I will check her titles, thank you. Uber in the UK may have a wee bit of trouble if Brexit wins this morning.


UberMensch2015 said:


> Some would say atlas shrugged is a children's book...
> 
> .


Touche


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> do you know how many reporters come here, ask a question, get people all riled up, and then either don't write an article or write some crappy pro-uber piece of crap? Get in line buddy. I once spent 3 hours talking to an AP reporter explaining Uber and the driver's perspective and guess what? No article ever published.
> 
> You'll get bored in an hour and go write something about Buzzfeed. This is a complex issue that lies at the heart of the new economy and is really a terrible story of a giant multi-national exploiting some very vulnerable people. 300 words on driver matching isn't going to move the debate.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> In general, Lyft is a more driver friendly business than Uber is. The only reason drivers put up with Uber is because Uber has more business for drivers.


YES. This is the way I think a lot of people feel.

Five stars! Please accept this high-five as your tip for your excellent service tonight.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

REPORTER
You should be very aware and make a footnote that in the past an Uber VP mentioned he would love to go after reporters who speak negatively about the company. The target is Sarah Lacy of PandoDaily. Uber naturally denied this.
If a proposal to undermine and attack the watchdog press using dirty methods such as attacking family members doesn't raise any questions to you about this company, then refresh your compass.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/11/18/media/buzzfeed-uber-dinner-journalists/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
https://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/u...on-journalists?utm_term=.en2eAB47l#.vlv83JkpQ

CNN report clipping
*Uber executive Emil Michael suggested that it would be fair game to dig up dirt on journalists who were critical of his company and spread details of their personal lives.*

Michael made the comments during a dinner that included BuzzFeed Editor-in-Chief Ben Smith. He believed the dinner to be off the record, but Smith said no one from Uber suggested that to him and reported the comments on his site.

At the dinner -- also attended by Arianna Huffington, actor Ed Norton, and others -- Michael outlined an idea of spending "a million dollars" to hire opposition researchers to help the on-demand taxi company take on the press.

"That team could, he said, help Uber fight back against the press -- they'd look into 'your personal lives, your families,' and give the media a taste of its own medicine," Smith wrote about exchange.

.....



reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Uber in the UK may have a wee bit of trouble if Brexit wins this morning.


The population of the UK voted to take the door. We shall see.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Oh look, he got bored and disappeared. Shock.


No, he got enough to copy & paste before his editorial deadline. Got his paycheck for another week and moved on to Brext or Trump/Hillary or wildfires & climate change. Lots of other stories to copy & paste from Associated Press Twitter feed.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

reporter said:


> I don't get it. I am writing an article, and I'm reaching out to be able to do so.


Sir please disregard some of the saltiness that you encounter here, it's not reflective of you, your publication, or your mission to write a genuinely informative piece.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Huff Post reporters are only interested in writing far left political propaganda and disinformation. So this can't be a Huff Post reporter, unless they can somehow spin drivers into being racist white male homophobes or something.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

While the editorial position of the _*Huffington Post*_ is decidedly Oppress-ER-uh-*PROGRESS*ive, and it is often a virtual mouthpiece for the Compulsionist and Socialist Party of the Nanny States of America, there are times when it actually does try to put up some real journalism and actually does engage in factual reporting.

For this reason, I do give the Original Poster the benefit of the doubt and do suspect that his requests are genuine and that he does intend to write the article that he states he intends to write. If Ol' Arianna will allow it to go up there is another question entirely. I suspect that he intends to submit his article. I am not sure about AH's allowing it under her banner.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For this reason, I do give the Original Poster the benefit of the doubt and do suspect that his requests are genuine and that he does intend to write the article that he states he intends to write. If Ol' Arianna will allow it to go up there is another question entirely. I suspect that he intends to submit his article. I am not sure about AH's allowing it under her banner.


The OP idea (low ratings block future pairing of driver & PAX) would require investigate journalism and testing to see if the platform would block riders. It's alot of leg work and testing for such a boring article.

Until I see proof of his testing methods and Uber software engineer interviews, I call this a forum copy & paste job.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

reporter said:


> on the flip side, should it be easier for passengers to avoid drivers that they don't want to be paired with?


Reporter, why don't you write an article about how Uber and Lyft are paying the majority of its drivers slum wages. Is that a wee bit too controversial for you?


----------



## frumpus (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd much rather see an article about how much we actually make after expenses (below minimum wage).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> True Uber rating system must be over 4.6 average
> 5 - keep this driver
> 4 - deactivate driver
> 3 - deactivate driver
> ...


5 equals an A
4 and below equals F


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Massirah (May 4, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> I have a better idea Mr. Huff Post writer.
> 
> Sign up for Goober and drive for them for a month. Real investigative reporting. Report back on your findings. Also make sure to let Arianna know how much money you lost in the process. Not that she'll give two shitts.


Perfect response!


----------



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

reporter said:


> My CEO is on the board, yes, and has recused herself from our coverage. This story is independent of that partnership.


Another BS by Ariana Hufington.... Tell your boss that Uber is the most hated company in the USA by its employees....Just read the forum and you'll understand why so many drives will be happy if their employer will go under


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> Did you mean Ayn Rand?


Pretty sure he means Alisa Rosenbaum.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Oh look, he got bored and disappeared. Shock.


Signed up Wednesday
Last time logged in Thursday


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

reporter said:


> My CEO is on the board, yes, and has recused herself from our coverage. This story is independent of that partnership.


I suppose it would never occur to you to ask why Uber would have the CEO of a wears-its-bias-around-its-neck, POS, faux-journalistic enterprise such as the HuffPo on its board to begin with?

I laugh uproariously whenever I see HuffPo listed as a source for an article on anything. You just know it's politically correct propaganda written by a surrogate for the DNC.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberEricLong said:


> Lol, reporter and Huffington Post are two words that do not belong in the same sentence. Hufpo propagandist would be a more apt description.


Exactly right. Debbie Wasserman Schultz hands them their talking points every morning at staff meeting. HuffPo=LOL.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> Reagan, Thatcher, and Bush were neoliberals...?


Don't stop him. He's on a roll . . .


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

SafeT said:


> Huff Post reporters are only interested in writing far left political propaganda and disinformation. So this can't be a Huff Post reporter, unless they can somehow spin drivers into being racist white male homophobes or something.


You forgot to add in islamophobe.

There is a nice label for what HuffPo is, too: Ameriphobic.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

If anyone is wondering, the reporters name is Andy Campbell (based on the picture posted)

He's written some great articles including this treasure..
http://www.northamericanbigfoot.com/2013/10/finding-bigfoot-with-huffington-post.html?m=1


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> oh good, another writer who will never ever write an article.


Be nice.
He is your " brother " now.
His boss is also one of OUR bosses now.
Pay attention.








Pick an article,and read it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mick511 said:


> Huff post,
> Why don't you take rides from uber and then report your findings! It's called investigated reporting! Hummmm ijs!


I think . . .

HE SHOULD DRIVE. . . NIGHTS !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> Now THAT sounds silly.
> 
> That being said, its almost insulting to think we'd get an objective and fair story about Uber from the Huffington Post. Arianna Huffington sits on the board of a company that lies and deceives us every day. Since she's become a board member I haven't heard her speak out on these issues and I haven't seen them improve which means she's complicit in them which also means her promises to stay out of the way mean nothing to me. Sorry, bud, but you're likely wasting your time. Your boss torched the trust bridge with drivers though I doubt seriously that she cares.


1.) She has just been on board since late April
2.) She is still getting settled in
3.) Board members must tread quietly and cautiously,especially new ones.
4.) Could be a fact finding mission.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Great and to the point summation of the problem of a flawed egotistical neoliberalism business model that has started to break down. Paying a man and his vehicle a decent amount to make an honest living or part time income is not rocket science. People and families are dispensable and the supply of new workers is infinite. The reach of these tech companies has reached a tipping point, drivers are quickly sharing their horror stories and their meagre wages. People can only be stretched so far. Taxi and limo drivers are our brethren.


Cautiously agrees with the Communist.( Socialist)


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

reporter said:


> I don't get it. I am writing an article, and I'm reaching out to be able to do so.


You might offer contact info.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

OP indeed wrote an article. I don't really know what to say about it. It's very short yet unfocused, completely uninteresting for everyone, and poorly written. Some of the posters should however be ashamed. It wasn't an article written to please uber as some of you accused OP for.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ver-ever_us_5773cd1de4b0352fed3e7921?section=


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> I suppose it would never occur to you to ask why Uber would have the CEO of a wears-its-bias-around-its-neck, POS, faux-journalistic enterprise such as the HuffPo on its board to begin with?
> 
> I laugh uproariously whenever I see HuffPo listed as a source for an article on anything. You just know it's politically correct propaganda written by a surrogate for the DNC.


Geez...really??? Please go read some articles from "Red State".


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Stygge said:


> OP indeed wrote an article. I don't really know what to say about it. It's very short yet unfocused, completely uninteresting for everyone, and poorly written. Some of the posters should however be ashamed. It wasn't an article written to please uber as some of you accused OP for.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ver-ever_us_5773cd1de4b0352fed3e7921?section=


Short & to the point. I have not seen HP write a "fluff "piece for Uber even before Arianna joined their board.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Stygge said:


> You just outed yourself as Rome Aloise.


Nope just a chick from Texas.


----------



## reporter (Jun 22, 2016)

Stygge said:


> OP indeed wrote an article. I don't really know what to say about it. It's very short yet unfocused, completely uninteresting for everyone, and poorly written. Some of the posters should however be ashamed. It wasn't an article written to please uber as some of you accused OP for.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ver-ever_us_5773cd1de4b0352fed3e7921?section=


Thanks for noticing. Wish it could have been more than a quick hit -- but as you can see from this thread, I didn't get much in the way of on-the-record drivers, everyone seemed a bit preoccupied calling me out for my company. Next time guys. Thanks for everyone who did reach out.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Txchick said:


> Geez...really??? Please go read some articles from "Red State".


HuffPo and Red State are two halves cast in the same biased mold. Anyone who thinks there is any difference between them just reveals that they are comforted by the bias.

I am repelled by the bias, in both.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) She has just been on board since late April
> 2.) She is still getting settled in
> 3.) Board members must tread quietly and cautiously,especially new ones.
> 4.) Could be a fact finding mission.


Settled in? Perhaps but they desperately need her more than she needs them. And Huffington needs to be cautious? Come on. She gives them an unprecedented pipeline straight into their prime demographic of college kids. Travis would likely hand her his left nut on a silver platter - and might have - to get that kind of access. As for it being a fact finding mission you don't send the editor and chief of a massive media organization to join the board of a private company as a "fact finding mission". That'd be like the head of the CIA swearing taking a cabinet post with Vladimir Putin while keeping his CIA job but promising to stay out of any spy missions that involve Russia. Chief editors are supposed to stay OUT of business entanglements such as this because it destroys their credibility.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> Settled in? Perhaps but they desperately need her more than she needs them. And Huffington needs to be cautious? Come on. She gives them an unprecedented pipeline straight into their prime demographic of college kids. Travis would likely hand her his left nut and a silver platter - and might have - to get that kind of access. As for it being a fact finding mission you don't send the editor and chief of a massive media organization to join the board of a private company as a "fact finding mission". That'd be like the head of the CIA swearing taking a cabinet post with Vladimir Putin while keeping his CIA job but promising to stay out of any spy missions that involve Russia. Chief editors are supposed to stay OUT of business entanglements such as this because it destroys their credibility.


Boards can be very fickle.
It's real life " SURVIVOR"

Alliances must be made,bargains struck.

Politics in its blackest form.Urban Scorcery.

No one gives up Power.
It must be stolen or won.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Horrible company. There's nearly an endless list of things wrong with Uber. Good luck sorting.

People shop on price, and they usually don't care how they pricing gets created. Just so long as it's cheaper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> You might offer contact info.


Angry mobs . . .


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Boards can be very fickle.
> It's real life " SURVIVOR"
> 
> Alliances must be made,bargains struck.
> ...


Yes, however Uber is a private corp. not a public one which means Travis has final say not a group of stock holders. As long as HE wants her there she's there and since he VERY much wants her there she's secure.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Stygge said:


> OP indeed wrote an article. I don't really know what to say about it. It's very short yet unfocused, completely uninteresting for everyone, and poorly written. Some of the posters should however be ashamed. It wasn't an article written to please uber as some of you accused OP for.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ver-ever_us_5773cd1de4b0352fed3e7921?section=


I see the valuation of 30 Billion for AirB&B is unjustified with pending regulatory rulings and new fines. Cities that have Uber operating now must insist on their own regulations over Uber's loose goose with mentally unfit drivers. We hear almost daily of Uber attacks in one way or another. Supporting Uber as is is non negotiable. Fares and background checks for one and all.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

I was wrong. Not a bad piece and well written for the reader who doesn't know über talk. My only complaint is that the article is more about the dangers bad drivers pose to riders when really the driver is far more likely to be hurt by a rider (taxi driving is one of the most dangerous occupations). Good job though overall. 

Now may I suggest a piece on uber driver tenure? I would love an investigative piece on the real driver turnover, uber is terrified of releasing this data and I think we all know why


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reporter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a reporter with The Huffington Post, and I'm reaching out because an Uber driver gave me some interesting information about ratings between drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...


Hey, <_first name here_>!

Thank for reaching out! Happy to help.

We note your comments regarding not being paired with certain riders. Thanks for your suggestion!

Rest assured that this item will be given no consideration whatsoever. We plan on ignoring this request, while at the same time sending you a patronizing scripted "thanks for your suggestion!" email.

If there's anything else I can help you with at this time, please look for a link in this email.

Best,

Jeff Dharmawijaya
Uber Support


----------

